# Must Rehome - URGENT! (You'll love this one - a must read)



## Samajade (Nov 8, 2010)

No, I didn't post in the wrong section. I found this on Craig's List and thought it was great. Everyone involved in rescue should appreciate this one. Goes like this:

MUST REHOME - URGENT!!!!

Please help! After two long years of being on a waiting list for a dog, we have been notified by breed rescue that, at long last, our number has come up and ... WE ARE HAVING A PUPPY! 

We must get rid of our children IMMEDIATELY because we just know how time consuming our new little puppy is going to be and it just wouldn't be fair to the children. Since our little puppy will be arriving on Monday we MUST place the children up for adoption this weekend! 

They are described as: 

One male -- his name is Tommy, Caucasian (English/Irish mix), light blonde hair, blue eyes. Four years old. Excellent disposition. He doesn't bite. Temperament tested. Does have problems with peeing directly in the toilet. Has had chicken Pox and is current on all shots. Tonsils have already been removed. Tommy eats everything, is very clean, house trained and gets along well with others. Does not run with scissors and with a little training he should be able to read soon. 

One female -- her name is Lexie, Caucasian (English/Irish mix), strawberry blonde hair, green eyes quite freckled. Two years old. Can be surly at times. Non-biter, thumb sucker. Has been temperament tested but needs a little attitude adjusting occasionally. She is current on all shots, tonsils out, and is very healthy and can be affectionate. Gets along well with other little girls and little boys but does not like to share her toys and therefore would do best in a one child household. She is a very quick learner and is currently working on her house training. Shouldn't take long at all. 

We really do LOVE our children so much and want to do what's right for them. That is why we contacted a rescue group. But we simply can no longer keep them. Also, we are afraid that they may hurt our new puppy. 

I hope you understand that ours is a UNIQUE situation and we have a real emergency here! They MUST be placed into your rescue by Sunday night at the latest or we will be forced to drop them off at the orphanage or along some dark, country road. Our priority now has to be our new puppy. 

$10 rehoming fee but price is very negotiable. 

PS - If you laughed or understood the seriousness of this posting, please repost it in other areas of the country as well as continue to repost it. It doesn't matter how quickly it was flagged the point is that SOMEONE SOMEWHERE will have read it and thought about it for a minute.


----------



## DukeJazz (Jul 4, 2009)

LOL, I wish they would let me post that at the shelter !!!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

HAHAHA!! That is great!!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

ROFLMAO! Too funny!


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

Sounds good to me!!!!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Hahaha we have a post almost like that in our CL on occasion!!! Won't say who started doing that???? hmmmm (looking innocent)


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

I LOVE that!!!
:spittingcoffee:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

That is too cute..... HAHAHAHA.


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Beauty!


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

Very funny!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh that's hilarious!!! 

I need to go post that on CL - I'm sure it'll get flagged off in all of 30 seconds but it would have it's 30 seconds of fame


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Dang, I should have done that with my kids a LONG time ago. They have outgrown their cute "puppy" stage. Nobody wants old kids. SIGH!


----------



## EMarie59 (Jan 22, 2011)

OMG...Hahahahahahahahaha~~~~!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I wrote a similar letter not too long ago that is brilliant


----------

